# Question for Lefty's firing 1911's



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

Any other Lefty's out there have problems with their trigger finger bumping the slide stop and occasionally causing it to partially engage, leading to a FTF?
I see this issue on average of once or twice every 3 magazines (35 to 40 rounds - double stack 14 round mags). In the past I drilled a small detent hole in the end of the slide stop so that added pressure was required to engage it. I now have a new Black Ops Recon and prefer not to start modifying parts. 

Have others experienced this problem? Would a longer/shorter trigger aid in eliminating the issue? I don't have this issue with my Beretta 92FS, but the distance from the back of the grip to the trigger is longer.

Someone had suggested I grind off the lip on the slide lock to prevent the problem and then release the slide by racking, again I would prefer not to modify parts. Any other suggestions out there?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Try here.... Some of the responses might help you....
Lefty Pushes Slide Lock - 1911Forum


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Man, you must have thick index fingers! :mrgreen:

When I shoot left-handed, I don't seem to ever have had that problem.
Maybe it's because I always keep my thumb pressed down on the (ambidextrous) safety lever. That might be forcing me to hold my index finger straighter, or lower, keeping it away from the slide release. Try it and see.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Too much finger on the trigger. With a proper grip, only the pad of your finger should be touching the gun.

ps: I'm a lefty, and I had trouble making the problem occur.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

How are you holding the gun?
I've been shooting 1911's lefty for 50 years and never had this happen.

AFS


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Odd, I can't get close enough to touch the SS but I have average size hands (and am a righty though). I run a high grip, like maximum high, and a long trigger and still can't touch it. A doublestack should help protect it more, but I don't have one any more to see. I do remember the paddle was nestled into the magwell section of the frame so I doubt you're touching that. 

I have 3 suggestions but all require some mod:

1. Dimple it for the plunger like before, it's no biggie but there's also no guarantee it will 100% eliminate it.

2. Try Harrison's SS as there is minimal material and the rear of the paddle is upswept. Not cheap but again it may not cure it totally.

3. Are you shooting thumbs forward? If so your support thumb is riding the SS shaft. If you don't want to change your grip the only cure is flush out and bevel the shaft flush with the frame.


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your inputs, they have been very helpful. I shoot with both thumbs forward and had not considered that I may be pushing the SS from the backside. My trigger finger is placed fairly deep on the trigger - trigger hits about 3/4 way toward first joint. I will be heading back to range on Tuesday and will pay close attention to trigger finger position as well as thumb positions in relation to the back of the SS.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Actually you can get a general idea without shooting it, just realize the recoil movement that's going to happen when you do. Grip the gun like you will be shooting, not just pick it up. Then study where your fingers lie and their close proximity to the SS pin on the RT and lever on the LT. If your RT thumb is near the pin in recoil it may be tapping your fingertip and you don't feel it. I've known of a few lefties that could ride the pin. Holding high thumbs I can get real close to it but low thumbs no way. I don't tuck my support thumb in though, it goes parallel down the frame.


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

As I dry fire into my Laserlyte target, I am pretty sure my issue has been my support thumb hitting the SS from the back. If I tuck my thumb, everything seems good. Will validate this at the range on Tuesday. Perhaps even get some pictures. Thanks again for everyones input.


----------



## ZX9RCAM (Feb 21, 2009)

Raising the dead.

I experience the same problem as the OP.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry, still no help' I still can't duplicate the problem. Yes, I am a lefty.


----------

